# Yep, new shootin iron.....



## BadKarma (Aug 10, 2010)

Went to the gunshow Saturday and walk away with a new Howa 1500 .223 Heavy Barrel w/Hogue Overmolded stock. No glass till Friday, but I'm pleased as punch!!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I've seen that model. Good looking rig. Ought to do the job for you.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice !! We will of course expect a range report after you receive the glass for it. What scope are you putting on it ?


----------



## BadKarma (Aug 10, 2010)

Not sure yet youngdon. Going up to BassPro Saturday to see what they have. I figured since this is going to get beat on pretty good in the field, I'd go pure ******* and look for something on the low end just to see if there's any REAL bargains anymore. I do know that BassPro's house brand, Redhead, is made by Leuopold. I might start there.

Also, going to look for a bipod.


----------



## BadKarma (Aug 10, 2010)

bar-d, I thought so too, but I'm still not real sure about the Hogue stock. I'll have to see if it grows on me, otherwise it'll get a Richards Micro.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

BK not sure if you got the patence to wait but I came out real good on ebay lately. I got a Nikon 4x16x42 SF Nikoplex for 280.00 and Harris S25C for 70.00 both brand new. There are several post here in another forum about making your own stuff and there is some really got ideas. Just FYI


----------



## BadKarma (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up Rowdy. I've been lookin at Caldwells since I read a review by Chuck Hawks. I like the tilt feature to keep the rifle level. Living in the Ozarks pretty much means most all my shots will be under 300yds, so the big glass would be unneeded. A good 3-9x will fill the bill. But a trip to Kansas or down in your neck of the "woods" might change that thinking.


----------

